# Tiger Up-to-Date buyers get the shaft?



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

Judging from the postings on the thread for Tiger Shipping, and from my own experience, it would seem that anyone who purchased an "up-to-date" version of Tiger will have to wait to get our hands on it. Just wanted to say that that sucks and blows at the same time. My powerbook will have to wait for it's update. I hope it's soon though. Just letting off some steam.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm in the same boat, the apple store still shows the order as "processing" even though the estimated ship date was on or before today. Oh well, for $11.99 it's ahrd to complain! Was hoping to dive into Tiger this weekend, but I suppose I'll have to get on with Real Life instead !  -- oh wait, no I don't after all, I'll go home and play in my studio instead! LOL

Mark


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

and those that live on an island  $*#&@!


----------



## Rob Dekker (Apr 6, 2005)

Seems that way. I'll bet that the bean counters at Apple realized that there were more Up-to-Date Tiger buyers than supposed to be and they're trying to figure out a way to route out the bad apples. Hmmm....I wish them luck.


----------



## UsedToLoveWindows (Mar 5, 2005)

Mines still at customs in Quebec. So much for "get it on the 29th"!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

04/29/05 - my order _just_ shipped via Up-To-Date program. I didn't have it by April 29th, but it at least shipped on its promised date. Woot. As mguertin stated, it's hard to complain if you're paying just $14 for a kick-ass piece of software, no matter when it ships.


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

well, it looks as if they just shipped it. But unlike everyone else, mine's coming by DHL. weird, or maybe not.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

ChristianG said:


> well, it looks as if they just shipped it. But unlike everyone else, mine's coming by DHL. weird, or maybe not.


Ditto DHL


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

DHL World Express...

called Apple twice today, response "only retail package is promised to be delivered on 29th, not up-to-date".


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Mine shipped later today as well via DHL World Express.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

DHL here as well.. at least it's coming!


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm new at this. Does the Up-to-date NOT come in the retail box then?


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

Mine shipped this afternoon too - DHL World Express As well.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

West Coast Boy said:


> Mine shipped this afternoon too - DHL World Express As well.


Mine is installed and running!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

just checked my status and i got the same as you guys
not even an email sent to notify me hmm..


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Same here .. DHL

Never even heard of DHL before ... is it a regular courier service like FedEX/UPS/Purolator? WIll the package be delivered to my door or ... ?


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

SonicBlue82 said:


> Same here .. DHL
> 
> Never even heard of DHL before ... is it a regular courier service like FedEX/UPS/Purolator? WIll the package be delivered to my door or ... ?


They're a HUGE courier. Not big in Canada, but internationally they're one of the big boys.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ChristianG said:


> I'm new at this. Does the Up-to-date NOT come in the retail box then?


The Panther Upgrade Discs didn't, so I'm under the impression that the Tiger Upgrade Discs don't, either. Part of why it only costs you ten dollars.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

discs plural?

will the update not be on a dvd?

oh just got my email from apple saying mine shipped


----------



## quik (Apr 5, 2005)

Shipped via DHL too.

Not sure if they ship in saturday.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

jonmon said:


> discs plural?
> 
> will the update not be on a dvd?
> 
> oh just got my email from apple saying mine shipped


Same difference.


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

does any of your DHLers have a tracking number??? i dont get one...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

uwbill said:


> does any of your DHLers have a tracking number??? i dont get one...


None here. I'm already running Tiger so I can't say I care when I get my copy. When I actually do get my copy from Apple, then I can say I'm running a _legal_ copy of Tiger.


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL... i'm sure one of the mods are gonna come after you soon.. lol


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

No DHL tracking number for me as well. Just an invoice number. Has anyone recieved their copy yet?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Nope, still waiting, got shipment notice on saturday, no DHL tracking number, no Tiger yet.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

nope, not here yet. Do they make you sign for it, or just leave it in the mailbox?


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

Me neither. Dunno about the mailbox thing. I hope they leave it though.


----------



## Rob Dekker (Apr 6, 2005)

tick tock and still waiting. No tracking number from DHL.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

DHL is nutoriously slow/unreliable. I've had TONS of issues with them in the past, so much that given the choice I refuse to use them. Too bad we don't get the choice here or we may actually have our copies of Tiger already


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

You'll have to actually be there to sign for DHL. If you're not there they leave a notice there for you to sign and reaffix to your door to let them know you'd let them leave it in your mailbox. I know this because my iPhoto book was sent via DHL.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Just noticed this one on my original up-to-date purchase invoice ....

Estimated ship: By April 29th Delivered within 8-12 business days after shipping 

So I don't think any of us should be holding our breath if you bought the up-to-date version. I really wish I didn't have to deal with the online Apple store to do this stuff, it's always been a calamity when ordering through them, at least for me and to top it off DHL is one of the worst shipping companies I've ever had to deal with, both in terms of the shipping times and their customer service. 

I've had lost orders through DHL that they claimed weren't even valid tracking numbers in their system (that mysteriously showed up a week after the fact in a box that was barely left intact), I've had very expensive items shipped incorrectly through them -- specifially an Apple network server from Texas to Toronto, which was quoted at a low price based on a long turnaround to receive it (3 weeks), but was billed at an air expedited rate and still took almost 5 weeks to arrive, and the rate was literally 10 times what they quoted. They refused to back down on the billing rate and claimed that it was delivered via air, even though it took 5 weeks to arrive and no one ever asked for it to be shipped with that method and it came on a beat up skid that still had all the paperwork attached to it, showing it had been on at least 6 trucks in the process.

I hope Apple is getting a good deal on this, as we are certainly not! At 8-12 days after the 'estimated' ship date (which they also missed) I could have walked up to Apple Canada from downtown Toronto and picked it up in person, and still had days to spare.

Mark


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Mark, let apple know about these issues or they will never change


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

hehe, they know about that one without a doubt  And I'm sure they are getting earfulls from a lot of people about not getting Tiger in a timely manner as well. if I don't see it in the very near future I'll probably also have to call and complain yet again.

I read on macfixit.com that Apple is actually offering free stuff for the people that are complaining about the poor deliveries .. a copy of iLife '05, iWork '05 or a $30 off coupon with the Apple store... but i highly doubt this would apply to the up-to-date customers as we're basicallly only paying for (poor) shipping and handling.

Mark


----------



## quik (Apr 5, 2005)

I did get the free stuff.

They gave me anything I wanted less than 60$.


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

quik said:


> I did get the free stuff.
> 
> They gave me anything I wanted less than 60$.


How did you manage this??


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

*It's only software, folks!*

I suppose, as usual, I just don't "get it". My version of X.4 will eventually arrive. It will be a week or so before I actually open the box, and then another week before I actually install it.

I will use that time to pick up tips from you impatient folks! Life is too interesting to spend it waiting for a bunch of 1's and 0's!!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

yes, i'm no rush either

as long as it comes sometime this week


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

mine's showing shipped w/ DHL as well, but no shipping #. When I got off the bus yesterday afternoon there was a DHL van pulling away from our building. I wonder if he was trying to deliver it, but I doubt it.
matt


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

well, the order desk phone support wasn't much help, they said it was "odd" that there was no tracking information, and referred me to a special up-to-date phone number. They have just spent 5 minutes arguing that my order number was not valid, that none of the up-to-date orders should start with a W (presumably for Web).

Have now been on hold for 10 minutes while they are searching for things via my name . . .

This sucks! There's been no offer of anything free for me here, and I've spent over 30 minutes trying to chase this down now... time is money Apple!

Mark


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

just got off the phone with apple. Had a better go of it than you did Mark. The CSR told me that DHL doesn't use tracking numbers (yikes, hello, international shipping) and that they've been recieving a number of complaints regarding the "different route" that the up-to-daters' orders were sent out. Also they're dealing with a number of fraudulent claims for the up-to date so this slows down the process as well.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Well, the long and short story. No free stuff if you haven't spent at least $1000 at the apple store within 30 days .. i.e. if you didn't buy the hardware from them online you are SOL. They also said they make no guarantees with the up-to-date purchases, and we will "get it when it arrives".

I feel very 'trod upon' in this matter, and will let it be known to all who will listen (I write coluns for several websites). I reccomend that anyone else who is in the same boat let Apple know how you feel. Just because we don't buy the hardware from their online store we get discriminated against and that flat out sucks, what a poor way to treat your customers. I get the feeling that, even though I've just spent thousands of dollars on their hardware, somehow we are treated with much less inportance than if we bought from their online store.

P.S. This was on 3rd call enquiring about this stuff. The second people were convinced that my order didn't even exist (even though I have paid for premium delivery service and am getting poorer service than snail mail LOL)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

http://macdiscussion.com/article_show.php3?article_id_var=259

if anyone wants to read a further rant (it's pretty similar to what I've said here, but if anyone else feels the same please pipe up in the comments and voice your opinion). it's important that Apple gets this message and there's a good chance they just might from my website (I get linked on a lot of larger mac sites generally so it may trickle down).

And of course there's a plug for the forums on there 

Mark


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

Great article Mark! You should try to get it posted on the Macbytes website. i'd be curious to see if this situation only pertains to Canadian customers.


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

a message for Quik:

You should really have disclosed that you ordered the retail version of Tiger as opposed to the up-to-date. You had me perplexed there thinking that you had recieved your copy of the Up-to-Date already.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

ChristianG said:


> Great article Mark! You should try to get it posted on the Macbytes website. i'd be curious to see if this situation only pertains to Canadian customers.


Thanks ChristianG

I submitted it there, not sure if they'll post it or not though, they tend to shy away from rants from what I've seen in the past 

Mark


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

I received on May 2nd my iLife 05 "update" from iLife 04.
I had sent out the cheque and the update form on February 7th.
I purchased my eMac on Jan. 20th. 
That update was to be sent within a week according to the update form.
Or 12?
I have this 2nd class citizen feeling and I don't like it.

But there is hope.
After complaining since the beginning of March, I received last week a "goodwill" iLife 05 update from Apple's Customer Services.
I have now two copies of iLife 05 even though C.S. people were supposed to check about my order before sending me one...

I think next week I will receive a third one.

I wonder if the Apple update program is not handled by a lonely guy somewhere in India?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

DP004 said:


> I wonder if the Apple update program is not handled by a lonely guy somewhere in India?


LOL, well put  Does make you wonder. I never got resolution on my missing iLife '05 ... bought a mac mini and it didn't come with it, all inquiries failed, they suggested I try the up-to-date but it didn't work for my serial as the machine was supposed to have shipped with it. I just ended up giving up and my local store gave me a copy because of all the issues I went through. I've always had this kind of problem with the apple online offerings, it never works out as expected therefore I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

I phoned Apple today asking about the lack of a tracking number for DHL and was advised that the orders should be arriving 5 - 7 days after they were shipped. As mine shipped last Friday I guess I should be seeing it sometime between Wednesday and Friday (sure, sure, I'll believe it when I see it). Although I must say, the route from California to BC is straight up the coast - how long can it take???


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

If they are shipping from California that is... typically canadian stuff from Apple Canada ships from Mississauga, ON (right next to Toronto). Makes more sense for them to ship one huge shipment of Tiger accross the border to clear it all, then disperse from there ...


----------



## quik (Apr 5, 2005)

ChristianG said:


> a message for Quik:
> 
> You should really have disclosed that you ordered the retail version of Tiger as opposed to the up-to-date. You had me perplexed there thinking that you had recieved your copy of the Up-to-Date already.


 I have the up-to-date version.

I simply called and they gave me the free gift EVEN if I didn't bought my Mini online.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I was just checking out the apple site and came upon this widget...

Package Tracker
About Package Tracker
Where’s your stuff? Find out at the touch of a button thanks to Dashboard and Monkey Business Labs’ Package Tracker widget. 

You can see at a glance the current status of your package, when it will be delivered, and the most recent scan activity. Click on the status and your browser will go right to the carrier’s tracking page. And it’s all in a beautiful interface that fits right in with Mac OS X Tiger. 

Download today and get tracking!

-Now if I had tiger I could use this widget to track tiger, or would that be a space time paradox?


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

Sorry about the assumption Quik. I'll get on the Apple CSRs case right away then.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I GOT MY TIGER UPDATE! Wednesday @ 11:30am.

Gonna now do the Cocktail/CCC/Archive & Install routine... and a before/after Xbench.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

just got mine today too


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

OK, I just got mine in the mail. The weird thing is that it seems to have come via regular mail from Kitchener-Waterloo no less. It also came with a useless trial copy of iWork 05 (useless because I already own a copy of this fine piece of software). Anyway, that is that.


----------



## theanticrust (Jan 24, 2004)

Got mine today. Installed and working fine. So far my impression of tiger is pretty lukewarm. No noticable speed difference. Spotlight is neat, but I know I'm not going to use it often. Dashboard is nice. Once some more widgets come out, it should prove it's worth. Lastly, the new interface for Mail is pretty ugly.


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

I noticed that everyone who's received theirs is in Toronto. Has anyone out west received their up-to-date version of Tiger yet?
Here's hoping I've got one at home when I get there.
matt


----------



## quik (Apr 5, 2005)

Nothing here in Montreal!


----------



## Rob Dekker (Apr 6, 2005)

Nothing here in Chelsea, QC (Ottawa).


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

Not here in BC yet - When I checked he Apple Website for status, mine was shipped from California last Friday - hmmm, I could have driven down there and been back here by now


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i think my system is quicker now overall

love the new adium for tiger too


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

*I'm just going to admire the disc!*

I was quite surprised that my Tiger upgrade disc arrived today (Up-to-date program). I'm just going to hang on to it far a while. Still picking up tips from ehMac, etc. If it wasn't for the numerous tips sp far, I would have certainly messed up if I went at it on my own.

I have never loaded an OS on a Mac, so you can understand my trepidation. I'm very familiar with formating and reloading Windows (3.11 up), but this will be a whole new experience for me.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

Still nothing for me here in Toronto.


----------



## Rob Dekker (Apr 6, 2005)

yeah....finally arrived via Canada Post. Shipped from Kitchener on May 2nd.


----------



## quik (Apr 5, 2005)

Does it goes into the regular mail or they deliver it at-home? (Like UPS)


----------



## Rob Dekker (Apr 6, 2005)

plain jane regular old mail...no sig. required, no tracking. Also received iWorks trial disk.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Rob Dekker said:


> plain jane regular old mail...no sig. required, no tracking. Also received iWorks trial disk.



Ditto - today


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

Same, just a few minutes ago, same deal, via snail mail from kitchener. So much for DHL (they probably did LTL from apple california to kitchener via DHL, hence not giving anyone trackign numbers).

Glad we are finally getting them, but still not too impressed with Apple's methods here and our treatment.


----------



## quik (Apr 5, 2005)

Got it too in Montreal.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

Still nothing in St. John's. (I'll probably have to wait till next week)


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

checked my mail today. got the update. didn't have a chance to check yesterday, so it could have arrived then.

now the debate, should i apply the upgrade now or wait!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Got my copy today, May 6th.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

Heheh, I guess that mean's they're travelling east.  St. John's by Tuesday maybe?


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I got mine today as well...really like it so far- took about an hour to get everything back up and running (thanks to a comprehensive backup on an external).
Stuffit was a bit of a pain, so was mail- but it is all smooth sailing from here- installing on my PowerBook as I type this...

I love the iwork trial! Pages is a great program for documents on the quick...

James


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

Finally got my copy in the mail today, going to wait until the weekend to try and install it on an External Drive first - want to test our software that we are running and make sure that we won't have any problems.


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

got my copy Monday in the mail. not installed yet.


----------

